# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  КОГДА НЕ ЖМЁТ КОРОНА - игровой блок от дуэта д.Евочки

## Львовна

Дуэт д. Евочки энд Columbia пикчерз представляют:

Для НОВОГОДНЕГО корпоратива (и, кстати, для свадеб тоже….)


игровой блок  *«Когда не ЖМЁТ корона!!!»* 



                            [img]http://*********su/6717187.jpg[/img]

краткий анонс:

 ДЕФИЛЕ -и даже в купальниках…НЕ БУДЕТ!

Наш конкурс «МИСС ВСЕЛЕННАЯ-2016»  поможет понять всем: 

- что происходит,  когда корона давит;

- какие упражнения должна выполнять настоящая леди, чтобы корона не висла на ушах;

- где королева может научиться изящному выносу мозга;

- от каких женщин мужиков «качает» и что для этого делать дамам;

- и др.

Ну и, конечно,  у всех  участниц этого шоу появится своя корона, которая будет точно по размеру!!!


игровой блок рассчитан: на 7 участниц

по времени занимает: минут 15-20

в комплект входит: подробный текстовый файл, музыкальное сопровождение

реквизит: О, счастье!!! Для свадьбы - реквизит не нужен, на корпоративе придется подарить семь маленьких коронок на ободке.


Стоимость: 1500

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)

Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## Татьянка

Дорогие Друзья, текст свадебного варианта тоже есть и вам его дарим в подарок. Это раз! :Aga: 

А теперь ДВА - я этот блок вижу и на КОРПОРАТИВАХ, посвященных 8 марта!!! Потому что женщина - КОРОЛЕВА всегда!!!  :Yahoo: 

И ТРИ - на юбилей тоже можно!!!   :Grin: 

P.S. Мы не любим игры с символом года, а особенно когда этот символ Коза... обезьяна... крыса... :Nono:  И не хотелось выбирать этот символ среди коллектива гуляющих. Если бы меня назначили главной мартышкой года, то.... догадываетесь о чем я...  :Blink:  :Taunt: Поэтому, был придуман выбор королевы. НЕ обидно, достойно. С долей здорового юмора. :Aga: 
Согласитесь, Королевой быть лучше, чем мартышкой или козой.  :Meeting: 
А еще... всегда сложно с играми для девочек, не унижающими достоинств. А в этом блоке достоинства ТаааааК подчеркнули, что вас девАчки залюбят. И мужчины тоже... ведь им гарантировано удовольствие от созерцания. :Vah:  :Tender:

----------

Львовна (09.12.2015)

----------


## Мама Таня

Девочки!Вы ОБАЛДЕННЫЕ! Ваша Корона дорогово стоит!Это Волшебно, классно, Я думаю девочки(женщины) будут довольны!!! Спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество! :Ok:

----------

Львовна (12.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

Танечка, искренне благодарю за такую высокую оценку!!! Спасибо боооольшое!  Радуйте себя и девчонок на праздниках! :Smile3:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Мама Таня (15.12.2015)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Не так много существует авторских программ, где мужчины - практически лишнее звено (разве чтобы короны одеть) :Grin: . Но без них, на мой взгляд, можно обойтись :Blush2: 
Поэтому девочкам выражаю огромную благодарность за сделанную работу :062:  И то, что программа универсальная, - это ещё один плюс. И на корпоративы (Новый год, 8 Марта), и юбилеи, и свадьба. Словом, широкий спектр использования!  :Meeting: 
Ну, а за многие комментарии - отдельный респект! Беру на вооружение! :Girl Blum2:

----------


## Татьянка

*nfnf73*, 
 :Yahoo:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  СПАСИБИЩЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ вот такое!!!!!

Мне тоже нравится его универсальность. :Blush2:  НА ВЫПУСКНЫХ ваааще будет в тему. Там же сплошные королевишны. :Yahoo:

----------

Львовна (16.12.2015), Татьяна Бронзенко (27.02.2016)

----------


## Мама Таня

Девочки! Вчера проводила Вашу Корону, это было КЛАСС!!!! Девочки были просто обалденные!!!!А как они водили "жалами", а чего стоило представление участниц!! Наржались все!!! Девочки остались довольны!! Короны тоже сыграли свою роль, так до конца вечера в них и проходили!! Спасибо Вам!!

----------

Львовна (27.12.2015), Татьяна Бронзенко (27.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> Девочки! Вчера проводила Вашу Корону, это было КЛАСС!!!! Девочки были просто обалденные!!!!А как они водили "жалами", а чего стоило представление участниц!! Наржались все!!! Девочки остались довольны!! Короны тоже сыграли свою роль, так до конца вечера в них и проходили!! Спасибо Вам!!


Танечка, Вам спасибо- что взяли наш материал в работу! А у меня сегодня тоже королевишны на новогодний лад зажгли!!!! Сори за качество фото-поймано на телефон. Все, что успели ))) Но это было КРУТОООО!!!!! :Yahoo: 


[img]http://*********ru/8169479.jpg[/img] 
[img]http://*********ru/8173575.jpg[/img]

----------

Мама Таня (27.12.2015), Татьяна Бронзенко (27.02.2016), Татьянка (21.02.2016)

----------


## Nata Petrova

Королева!!!! Да! Этот блок очень выручает, особенно тогда, когда на мероприятии к тебе подходят девчонки с вопросом - А для девочек у вас есть конкурсы? (думаю, знакомо всем :Yes4: ) И тут, я гордо вскидываю голову и чувством бесконечного удовольствия, отвечаю: "Конечно!!! У меня есть всё!!!" Лена, Таня - это благодаря вашему труду!!!! Блок очень ржачный, динамичный, стёбный, бальзам на душу женщин, да и мужики не в обиде!!! Задания разноплановые (это мне особенно нравится), девчонкам есть, где себя проявить и показать!!! Оооочень советую приобрести, тем более скоро 8 Марта! Заходит круто!!!

----------

Львовна (14.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (27.02.2016), Татьянка (14.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*Nata Petrova*, 
Наташа, спасибо огромное!!! Очень приятно, когда "заходит" так, как мы мечтали. :Blush2:  Я, если честно думала мои деУшки начнут слегка выпендриваться и даже была готова если что сразу как то заменить задания... Делают!!! Еще как!!!! :Blink:  :Grin:  И хохочут сами над собой, при этом замечу, остаются истинными Леди.

----------


## Ураган

Королевишны бомба бомбавская,ТАК КАК ВЫСТРЕЛИТ ВЕЗДЕ.Ведь девочки всегда палочки-выручалочки.А здесь и раскрыть талант девчонок, и почудить и по вытворять.А мальчики будут с восторгом наблюдать за действием. Во общем вкусная штукаааааааааааа.

----------

Львовна (15.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (27.02.2016), Татьянка (15.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> Королевишны бомба бомбавская,ТАК КАК ВЫСТРЕЛИТ ВЕЗДЕ.


Ульяночка, нескромно соглашусь :Grin: , потому что опробовано уже везде: свадьба, юбилей, корпоратив! Реакция везде одна- девочкам ЭТО делать в кайф!!! Осталось дождаться выпускных, чтобы и там насладиться процессом :Vah:  Спасибааа!!!! Так радостно, что и ты заценила эту нашу шкодную штучку!!! :Oj:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (27.02.2016), Татьянка (15.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ


с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ) по 8 МАРТА

при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (27.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  первая проба( еще до выпуска окончательного варианта), сначала было 5.... потом уже решили, что 7( из-за родившегося финала) :Grin: 

[img]http://*********ru/8769756.jpg[/img]

----------

Марина Дудник (07.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (27.02.2016), Ураган (22.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

Пока искала фотки для "Антресолей", наткнулась на "Королев" на свадьбе:

[img]http://*********net/7750146.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7756290.jpg[/img]

----------

Львовна (27.02.2016), Марина Дудник (07.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (27.02.2016)

----------


## Crystal

Девчата, привет!.. Подскажите, а для "взросленьких" среднестатического темперамента тётенек этот блок подходит, или только для молОдушек?

----------


## Львовна

*Crystal*, Ленусь, доброго дня. Я делала этот момент для   взрослых тетенек на НГ корпоративе. Взрослые, конечно, понятие относительное. В среднем им было 45-50 ( в принципе- это практически мои ровесницы). Достаточно VIP-ский контингентик был)..   Тети отожгли с огромным удовольствием, только в путь ))))

----------


## Crystal

> в принципе- это практически мои ровесницы


Да так-то, Ларис, и мои тоже!.. На 8-е рекомендуешь? Или может, другое что-нибудь присоветуешь? У меня на вечере - просто отдельные компании за столиками, незнакомые друг с другом. И по опыту - народ на таких вечеринках ведёт себя сдержаннее, чем на корпоративах-свадьбах-юбилеях. Мужичков, как правило - единицы, из семейных - с жёнами...

----------


## Львовна

Лена, на "сборном" корпоративе тоже делала. По королевишне от столика :Smile3:  Зашли "короны" очень даже неплохо :Smile3:

----------


## Crystal

Лена, Таня! Выражаю свой восторг. Честно скажу - сомневалась!.. Долго думала... Купить или не купить... Стоит или не стоит.. Особенно с учётом, что блок писался для новогодников, а на носу 8 марта... настолько ли он универсален... И в смысле возраста участников, и в смысле - применения на любом торжестве... И то и сё... Дотянула!.. Осталось два дня до первого корпоратива. Чувствую- ну не хватает мне чисто женского блока в программе, как ни крути! Их ведь так мало, даже здесь, на форуме. Решилась!.. И о чудо! Лично у меня такое впервые. Не нужно ничего переделывать, перекраивать, подгонять под себя. Я просто возьму и сделаю это 6-го. И вот тогда уже напишу о эмоциях народа. Но предвкушаю, что королевишны будут в восторге. А оставшиеся за столиками верноподданные - в ещё большем.
Девочки и мальчики!.. Люди!.. Если вы - как и я натуры вечносомневающиеся, и дотянули до последнего - берите, не думайте. Вы гарантированно не пожалеете, а в вашей программ появится новая "долгоиграющая" универсальная фишка.
Ах, девочки, кажется я в Вас влюбилась.. :Blush2:   Наверное это весна?...  :Yahoo:

----------

Львовна (04.03.2016), Татьянка (04.03.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*Crystal*,  :Vishenka 04:  :Vishenka 34:  :Yahoo:  Вот сколько радости от таких слов!!!!!  Леночка, спасибо огроменное!!!!!  Уверена, что королевишны вас залюблют, залюблют!!!! А на свадьбах, все незамужние встанут в очередь за визитками!!!!  :Yes4:  Ждем отзыв после корпората. :Blush2:

----------

Львовна (05.03.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Crystal*, Тёзка, Леночка, как же приятно, что материал подошел и пришелся тебе по-вкусу!!! :Tender:  Это так круто, когда "на одной волне"! Ура! ура!ура!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## леди диана

Девочки,и я к вам с благодарностью. Очень-приочень понДравился мне и девонькам этот "конкурс красоты". Чем хорош он,что можно использовать при полном отсутствии мальчиков в зале.Мои Жэнщины творили Тааакое....просто супер,так современно и легко в исполнении. Всего то напрягов-купить короны и сделать номерки!!!  Спасибо от меня и моих "пчелок". И,кстати,за новогодний музыкальный тост отдельное спасибо!!! Все 7 новогодних вечеров срывала аплодисменты!!! Браво,девочки! уверена.что не последний раз к вам загляну!!

----------

Львовна (11.07.2016), Татьянка (16.03.2016)

----------


## Львовна

Диана, спасибо большое за отзыв и за такие приятные сердцу слова!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Так здорово, что наша "штучка" радует девчонок на праздниках и Вас! Ура-ура  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Ураган

Провела ,и теперь думаю это штучка,которую я люблю.Девчонки отрывались так,что зал лежал,а пчёлки покорили всех мужчин.Мужской балет бомба,девочки так угорали от мужской хореографии.Так что девочки огромное вам спасибо за ваш шедевр!!!!!

----------

Львовна (10.07.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Ульяночка- УРАГАН! Спасибо за фото!!:* :Tender:  *Классные королевишны у тебя* :Ok: 

[img]http://*********ru/10439647.jpg[/img]

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (11.07.2016), Татьянка (11.07.2016), Ураган (11.07.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  какие короны... я прям уся обзавидовалась...

----------

Львовна (11.07.2016), Ураган (13.07.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

Огромное СПАСИБО Ульяночке УРАГАН за фотоотчет!!!! :Oj:  :Drag 03:  :Vishenka 33: 

[img]http://*********net/8947960.jpg[/img]


[img]http://*********net/8946936.jpg[/img]


[img]http://*********net/8951032.jpg[/img]


[img]http://*********net/8937720.jpg[/img]


[img]http://*********net/8944888.jpg[/img]


[img]http://*********net/8941816.jpg[/img]

----------

Львовна (12.02.2017)

----------


## Наталья1404

Здравствуйте, Д.Евочки! Я давно присматриваюсь к творчеству вашего дуэта. И все хочу что-нибудь приобрести "на пробу". А сейчас готовлю ДР - 18 лет девушке, хочу делать коронацию именинницы. И попадается мне блок "Когда не жмет корона". Из числа гостей будут подруги, как бы сказать, одним словом - КОРОЛЕВЫ. В комментариях прочитала, что можно без мужчин обойтись. Подруги именинницы будут все по одной, а присутствующие мужчины парами и в возрасте. Подскажите, подойдет ли этот блок для такого ДР?

----------

Львовна (18.03.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*Наталья1404*, Наталья, ответила Вам в лс. :Smile3:

----------

